# Meine Tümpel und ich sagen Hallo



## Tümpelritter (20. Aug. 2011)

Hallo zusammen
Mein Name ist Stefan, bin 48 Jahre alt und schaue schon seit geraumer Zeit immer wieder mal hier vorbei. 
Nun wollte ich meine beiden'' Wasserlachen '' mal zeigen. Ich hab zusammen mit einem Kumpel noch einen richtigen, großen Teich um den es hier aber nicht gehen soll.
Nein, die beiden fischlosen Pfützen in meinem Garten faszinieren mich oft weit mehr als das große Gewässer. Lässt sich doch gerade auf kleinem Raum die Vielfalt und das Zusammenspiel von Pflanzen und Tieren besonders gut beobachten. Da ich ausser  __ Schnecken und dem was sich im Teichschlamm befand, nichts an Lebewesen eingebracht habe, ist die Fauna keinen Sommer genau gleich.
Ich liebe es auf einem Stuhl zu sitzen und einfach ins Wasser zu sehen. 
Die Teiche haben schon einige Jahre auf dem Buckel, deshalb sind sie auch schon so eingewachsen. Ohne jährliches '' Ausmisten '' wären sie schon komplett zugewuchert..

Die ersten Bilder zeigen die Anlage im Frühjahr. Der Schnee wr schon weg, das Wasser aber noch größtenteils gefroren.
















Aus dieser trostlosen Ödnis entwickelt sich im Laufe des Sommers ein Paradies für Amphibien und Wasserinsekten.










Gleich gibts noch mehr Bilder.


----------



## Christine (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Tümpel und ich sagen Hallo*

Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,

es wäre nett, wenn Du die Fotos direkt hier einstellst - diese Werbehoster sind doch sehr anstrengend. Und lass vor allen Dingen diese überflüssigen Werbelinks weg. Du kriegst garantiert mehr Resonanz.


----------



## Sveni (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Tümpel und ich sagen Hallo*

Hallo Tümpelritter,

schone eingewachsene Teichanlage.
Das mit dem Stuhl kann ich nachvollziehen.
Bei mir ist es ´ne kleine Holzbank, aber da könnt ich auch ewig hocken und den Teich beobachten.

Mit den Fotos muß ich Christine allerdings recht geben.

Viel Spass im Forum!

Grüße
Sveni


----------



## Tümpelritter (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Tümpel und ich sagen Hallo*

Und weiter geht's.

































Leider ist der Frosch etwas unscharf geworden. Den Schlupf der drei __ Libellen hab ich leider auch verpasst.
Ich hoffe, das ich demnächst mehr Zeit für dieses tolle Forum hier haben werde.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Tümpelritter (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Tümpel und ich sagen Hallo*



blumenelse schrieb:


> Hallo und herzlich Willkommen,
> 
> es wäre nett, wenn Du die Fotos direkt hier einstellst - diese Werbehoster sind doch sehr anstrengend. Und lass vor allen Dingen diese überflüssigen Werbelinks weg. Du kriegst garantiert mehr Resonanz.



Alles klar. Werde ich beim nächstenmal sicher beachten.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## niri (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Tümpel und ich sagen Hallo*

Hallo Stefan,

herzlich willkommen im Forum!

Deine kleinen Insekten und Amphibienparadiese gefallen mir sehr gut !

LG
Ina


----------



## Y*e (20. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Meine Tümpel und ich sagen Hallo*

Herzlich Willkommen!
Faszinierend der vorher-hinterher/Unterschied. Echt schön an zu sehen!
Wünsche dir viel Spaß hier.


----------



## Tümpelritter (2. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Tümpel und ich sagen Hallo*

Hallo zusammen
Ich habe einen kleinen Umbau vorgenommen. Neben den beiden Teichschalen hatte ich ja je zwei Maurerkübel eingegraben und als Sumpfzone genutzt. Die Behälter waren nach der Art von '' kommunizierenden Gefäßen '' mit dem Teich verbunden, so das der Wasserstand immer gleich war und ich mir das Gießen der Kübel sparen konnte.
Ich hatte dazu einfach ein Stück Drainagerohr in die Kübel reingestellt, bevor ich das Substrat einfüllte. Dann wurden die Kübel geflutet und mittels einem Stück Schlauch der luftfrei gefüllt war mit dem Teich verbunden. Auf diese Weise stand das Wasser immer gleich hoch und es wurden keine Nährstoffe aus dem Substrat ins Teichwasser gezogen, weil das Wasser in den Kübeln natürlich schneller verdunstete.
Hier auf dem Bild sieht man noch das Drainagerohr im bereits ausgegrabenen Kübel.
Aber dies nur zur Information.
Was mich aber störte, war der Umstand, das jedes Jahr Ende August, oder auch eher, die ganze Pracht darniederlag. Immer dann nämlich wenn ein stärkerer Sturm mit starken Niederschlägen war.
Anfangs hatte ich __ Rohrkolben, große Binse und __ Kalmus in den Kübeln. Das war schonmal gar nichts. Auch der große, ästige __ Igelkolben war nicht das Wahre.
Am oberen Tümpel habe ich gelbe Sumpflilie und eine Seggenart in den Kübeln. Völlig problemlos.
Aber ich wollte nicht unten das Gleiche, deshalb habe ich Fechtsimse eingepflanzt. Funktionierte eigentlich ganz gut Aber gestern hab ich die Kübel rausgegraben, das Loch erweitert und mit Teichfolie ausgekleidet.
Die Seiten hab ich mit Balkon und Terrassenteppich bedeckt.
WAS, Teppich, werden da manche sagen. Ja, macht aber Sinn. Dieser Teppich ist UV stabil und absolut witterungsbeständig auf Jahre hinaus.Er hat eine günstige Kapilarwirkung, so das er feucht bleibt, aber nicht so stark um das Wasser aus dem Teich zu ziehen.
Und das wichtigste! Er ist bereits nach einem Sommer so bewachsen, das man ihn nicht mehr von normalem Untergrund unterscheiden kann.
Der grüne Streifen zwischen dem alten und dem neuen Teich ist so ein alter Teppich.
Und das was da vor dem Spritzefrosch ins Wasser geht, ist auch so ein Stück Teppich. Der ist nur am Ufer befestigt und unten mit zwei Schwimmern ausgestattet, damit er nicht untergeht und auch das Gewicht der Pflanzen tragen kann. Die Pflanzen können die Struktur übrigens problemlos durchwurzeln.
Im Moment sieht's zwar noch aus wie Kraut und Rüben, aber das wird schon noch.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Tümpelritter (19. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Meine Tümpel und ich sagen Hallo*

Um die Flachwasserzone im neuen Teil etwas zu begrünen hab ich Lavasteinchen in Zwiebelsäcke gefüllt.
Die Rhizome der Fechtsimse, die ich mit hineingepflanzt habe werden nächstes Jahr die Säcke verdecken wenn sie austreiben, Natürlich kann man dafür auch spezielle Sachen aus dem Gartenbaumarkt kaufen, aber wozu denn wenn es auch so bestens geht.
Ins Wasser hab ich nur zwei Töpfe mit __ Kalmus und großer Binse. Noch etwas spärlich, aber  das wächst von alleine zu.
Leider ist es ja schon wieder Herbst. Dieses Jahr wird sich nicht mehr viel tun.
Aber ich werde euch auf dem Laufenden halten, wie Teppich und Zwiebelsäcke von der Natur in Besitz genommen werden.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Tümpelritter (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Tümpel und ich sagen Hallo*

So, neunzehn Monate später hat die Natur  ihren Lauf genommen. Vom Teppich ist nichts mehr zu sehen.
Das erste Bild ist vom Frühjahr. Die anderen von Juni.
Gruß Stefan


----------



## Christine (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Tümpel und ich sagen Hallo*

Hallo Stefan,

was für eine Veränderung


----------



## Springmaus (26. Juni 2013)

*AW: Meine Tümpel und ich sagen Hallo*

Hallo,

 da kann man mal sehen das alles seine Zeit braucht !

Sieht sehr schön eingewachsen aus!


----------

